# I GOT JAcKED



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

so i got home for work today at like 4:45pm and my 94 si was gone....i had over 9K into this car....no way im geting it back in one peace.....here some pics....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dude, that sucks. Go vigilante on their asses if you ever track 'em down. But I wouldn't hold my breath.

But I gotta say it... It's JACKED. Saying you got 'JAKED' makes it sound like some guy name Jake buggered you or something.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

That sucks. Hope you find it soon before its chopped and abandoned.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

damn man sorry to hear it-

Thats exactly why i will be build a sleeper-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

WTF is wrong with this World today that f*cking sucks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that blows the big one.

where the the 9K in the car tho....... that must be atleast a $6000 hood unless you are including what you paid for the car.

people need to get jobs and get their own car instead of taking someone elses hard earned money


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> that blows the big one.
> 
> where the the 9K in the car tho....... that must be atleast a $6000 hood unless you are including what you paid for the car.
> 
> people need to get jobs and get their own car instead of taking someone elses hard earned money


you a$$ hole.....TEIN SUPER SREET or $1000alone......it has a fully built LS/VTEC....it is a blue print and balanced 95 B18b1 block has jdm type R piston's the head is a 99spec TYPE R has skunk 2 stag 2 cams and Valve Springs and Retainers JDM TYPE R header and TYPE R Intake Manifold and Throttle Body SKUNK 2 ECU
[/quote]


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

That's why you don't blow that much money on a shitty car. I'm not knocking Asian cars, I drove a Civic for over 5 years before I traded it in two weeks ago... But I didn't modify anything on it other than the stereo. If you want a performance car, save your money till you can afford one - and a garage.

But other than you making it a target for the car-stealing trash, I feel bad for ya - I mean that really sucks. I think if you got your heart in the right place you would be more upset about all the hard work and time you personally put into working on the thing than the money.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

That sucks man. My friend recently ahs his stolen at a Hockey Arena in Suga.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

if i ever have a civic, accord, or camry, i'd def. get lojack.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry for your lost man, that's gotta hurt your wallet and feelings, is it insured? Honda Civics are one of the top most stolen cars in the US, and Cali is full of chop shops. There's a person on another forum that gos his modded Civic stolen awhile ago, also in Cali. Here's his website...

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/index.php...=5&Itemid=9

Also I wouldn't call a Civic "shitty" cars unless you're trying to compare it to Ferrari or Mercedes Benz.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, That really sucks. I just bought one tonight that looks identicle to that one....but the one I have is a piece of sh*t, not a super fast lawnmower like yours was...

here are some pics of mine


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Wingman said:


> Also I wouldn't call a Civic "shitty" cars unless you're trying to compare it to Ferrari or Mercedes Benz.


I guess I shouldn't call it shitty either - like I said, I've driven one for the last 5 years, and just recently traded it in. I would have (and could have - Hondas are amazing) driven it into the ground, but I am graduating college and it was time for an upgrade.

But that is only if you are driving it for what it is - a low-end subcompact CHEAP car meant to get you from point A to point B cheaply and efficiently. Modifying it in any way to turn it into a 'performance' car is an exercise in futility.

EDIT: Yeah man sorry if I sound like I'm talking you down - That sucks about the car gettin stolen, I hope you get insurance to pick up the costs.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Also I wouldn't call a Civic "shitty" cars unless you're trying to compare it to Ferrari or Mercedes Benz.


I guess I shouldn't call it shitty either - like I said, I've driven one for the last 5 years, and just recently traded it in. I would have (and could have - Hondas are amazing) driven it into the ground, but I am graduating college and it was time for an upgrade.

But that is only if you are driving it for what it is - a low-end subcompact CHEAP car meant to get you from point A to point B cheaply and efficiently. Modifying it in any way to turn it into a 'performance' car is an exercise in futility.
[/quote]
I personally don't like tuner cars, but cut the poor guy some slack! Think of it this way, just because you like something that a lot of people don't like/understand, doesn't mean it isn't as painful as some dude having his '69 gto judge stolen.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im an asshole because you sunk 9 grand into a civic and i couldnt tell???

mattones what arena was it at?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

getting any thing stolen sucks this includes the f*cking gnomes my wife has in our front yard I think Ive bought 7 of the fuckers to replace the ones that where stolen( who steals gnomes). all thief's should have a foot and a hand cut off the foot so they cant run and the hand so they cant steal my f*cking gnomes.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> getting any thing stolen sucks this includes the f*cking gnomes my wife has in our front yard I think Ive bought 7 of the fuckers to replace the ones that where stolen( who steals gnomes). all thief's should have a foot and a hand cut off the foot so they cant run and the hand so they cant steal my f*cking gnomes.


lots of people steal those. i know a guy who does and his yard is scattered with ones he has taken over the years. i guess its not just in canada gnomes get abducted


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> getting any thing stolen sucks this includes the f*cking gnomes my wife has in our front yard I think Ive bought 7 of the fuckers to replace the ones that where stolen( who steals gnomes). all thief's should have a foot and a hand cut off the foot so they cant run and the hand so they cant steal my f*cking gnomes.


lots of people steal those. i know a guy who does and his yard is scattered with ones he has taken over the years. i guess its not just in canada gnomes get abducted
[/quote]

I say off with there hands dirty gnome thefts.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml...8/ngnomes28.xml

people stealing lawn gnomes is a big thing these days... dunno why


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this is f*cking crazy why cant people buy there own gnomes, f*cking degenerates.

personally I think the gnomes are stupid but if the wife's not happy I'm not happy.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

put a minefield in your yard around the gnome


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Why would anyone want a little gnome in their yard?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Why would anyone want a little gnome in their yard?


the wife thinks there cute and bring good luck, I guess that's my punishment for marrying an ER DR.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> *this is f*cking crazy why cant people buy there own gnomes, f*cking degenerates.
> *
> personally I think the gnomes are stupid but if the wife's not happy I'm not happy.


 Thats golden too!!!

Oh yea, sucks about your car being JAcKED


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sorry about derailing your thread it was some thing I had to get off my chest and apparently this was my outlet. like I said thieves should have a hand and foot cut off for stealing any ones stuff whether it be my gnomes or your car.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry for the loss..kelly bluebook is probably $3000 the most, hopefully you can get more

ls/vtec...
daily driven, ticking time bomb?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that depend ens

I'm not going into it but when I was young I was a ricer, auto X mainly but I have been reborn to the letter of the C in the last 10 years


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

diddye said:


> if i ever have a civic, accord, or camry, i'd def. get lojack.


I just bought an accord and got Lojack "early warning" as part of the deal...

I am truely sorry for your loss...

ALL CAR THIEVES DESERVE HERPES if not AIDS for being such pieces of sh*t!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> if i ever have a civic, accord, or camry, i'd def. get lojack.


I just bought an accord and got Lojack "early warning" as part of the deal...

I am truely sorry for your loss...

ALL CAR THIEVES DESERVE HERPES if not AIDS for being such pieces of sh*t!!!
[/quote]

like I said thieves should die whether they steal your car or my gnomes...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

He sold your $9000 car for $1000 what it was really worth


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man but its all to common from what I've heard with honda civics or integras in Cali or NJ.

Hear it pretty much once a week over at honda-tech.

Did you park the car outside? In a garage? Did you block it in with other cars? Any security?

I don't want to be an asshole, but why $9k on a civic when you know its gonna be stolen and you leave it outside without any security.....I hope you had all your mods documented to insurance and covered or else you'll only be getting about $2k back if youre lucky.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I can't believe some of you guys are beating on this guy for spending money modding his car.
WTF, maybe he actually enjoys getting his hands dirty and tinkering about, this is how HotRods started back in the day. Not everyone can or even wants to go out and blow their load on a expensive supercar and spending £4500 on mod parts is very easy and a whole load of fun.

Sucks you lost your ride fella


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that dude. I talways sucks to have something like that stolen. Happened to me a little over a month ago. Although I didnt have that kinda money into the engine, I had about 5K in the stereo system.

I went from this










To this


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

They actually found your car^^^

And why did they just cut the rims off instead of just removing the f'n lugs? Or take the paint off?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

not a rice fan nether but i did have a fast 95 si quick and keep on gas cant go wrong


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> They actually found your car^^^
> 
> And why did they just cut the rims off instead of just removing the f'n lugs? Or take the paint off?


I hope you are joking. But the rims melted off the car.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

jesus christ .....you got me.....I guess I didn't look hard enough.......caught me on the woo woo didn't ya....lol.....I feel retarded to say the least for not even thinking of that....forgive me....blond moment

That sucks bad though


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

thats how im going to get my car back too......suk @ss


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn so they stole your car, got what they wanted then burn the car to get rid of evidence? Smart thief...









I thought about installing plastic explosives with a battery backup in my car so if they remove the main battery under the hood it'll set it off and hopefully hurt the thieves really bad. People say it's illegal, but who's gonna run up to a police station and be like "man I stole this dude's car and it blew up!"


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

any type booby traping is illegal...


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> any type booby traping is illegal...


Figures, laws that protect criminals...psshhhh

Although a booby trap device is very hard to install so it won't go off by accident or other factors that may harm the innocent. I remember watching a video somewhere that a car had flames shooting from under the car to burn the person trying to open the door, that's some bad sh*t right there.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

so what did the dyno sheet look like on that


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

BoOCh_nse said:


> so what did the dyno sheet look like on that


x2 it might help ya get more insurance money somehow.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

evrythings illegal nowadayz leasure stupid laws lol


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

sorry to hear about your loss. i try to install kill switches in my cars. cost $10-$20 and makes it that much harder to steal


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

That sucks, I had a dc with 10K invested to many close calls. Got rid of it though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wingman said:


> so what did the dyno sheet look like on that


x2 it might help ya get more insurance money somehow.
[/quote]

Chances are if you do not provide proof of upgrades and notify your insurance agent about the upgrades they will only give what they would for stock. Insurance agents would laugh at the dyno and just end up charging you a higher premium due to altercations, modifications to the car. Agents now that these modications and altercations can cause the car to be more accident prone due to bad install, racing, theft, etc.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

i wasn't referring to the dyno sheet for insurance purposes, i want to know what the car was putting out!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BoOCh_nse said:


> i wasn't referring to the dyno sheet for insurance purposes, i want to know what the car was putting out!


You might have not been but wingman was. Hence the reason I responded to Wingmans post and not yours.


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> i wasn't referring to the dyno sheet for insurance purposes, i want to know what the car was putting out!


You might have not been but wingman was. Hence the reason I responded to Wingmans post and not yours.
[/quote]


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ok thay found man car.......







.....i havent see it....i hop to god it was just a joy ride....ill have pic tomorrow


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> ok thay found man car.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they say where they found it? Hopefully not out in the desert charred black like some mad max casualty. I hope its all in one piece.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

glad they found it.......maybe you will get lucky.....lol.....but don't count on it


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

cope found it 6 days ago....3 days after some a$$ hole jacked it.....wtf.is that sh!t....thay sent a this later in the mail???


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i always wanted to get the security system from Naked Gun 33 and a third...

the one where the guy tries to break in...then a pneumatic arm comes out from under the car, grabs the guy by the nuts, then fries him with a flamethrower.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hopefully your ride is not ripped to the bones...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

coutl said:


> WTF is wrong with this World today that f*cking sucks


tell me about it, who in thier right mind would steal a civic


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Liquid said:


> WTF is wrong with this World today that f*cking sucks


tell me about it, who in thier right mind would steal a civic








[/quote]

You would be supprised!!

I always drove $1K pieces of sh*t, (besides my turbo'd civic) and never worried... Cause I figured who would risk thier freedom on my piece of shite...

Now I have an 03 Accord (one of the most stolen cars in NJ) and put in Lojack early warning...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the shitty cars are always the one to be stolen its just to easy to steel and most don't draw to much attention, if you stole a vette or BMW you would be spotted right away.

I still have the 97 ITR( my auto cross machine) I don't drive it much but its still around, the Reason the GSR ITR and DOHC Si's are stolen so much is due to Honda's use of some what interchangeable parts. suspension engine brakes interior and basically the list keeps going and going...


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

man srry for the loss..but heres one for ya lol....my grandfather has like 4 miniature ponies(thats right,3 foot tall horses lol) ina feild behind his house...one night some guys came up and stole a damn horse out of his barn lol...what kinnda shizznit is that lol...people are very low these days, from stealing cars and lawn gnomes to actual living animals lol A DAMN HORSE..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I know back in the day stealing a horse was like stealing someones car. I dont know about now.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> I know back in the day stealing a horse was like stealing someones car. I dont know about now.


Around here the penalty for horse theft used to be a public hanging. Lets bring back the good old days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

wow, my bros friend showed me pics of cars that where stolen in AZ and there where so many. Most of them where scrapped but some where a joy ride. So just hope it was only a joy ride.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

piranhaseeker said:


> wow, my bros friend showed me pics of cars that where stolen in AZ and there where so many. Most of them where scrapped but some where a joy ride. So just hope it was only a joy ride.


so it wasnt a joyrider



















































it all gone.....i had to pay $300 for some assh0le to jack my car......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> wow, my bros friend showed me pics of cars that where stolen in AZ and there where so many. Most of them where scrapped but some where a joy ride. So just hope it was only a joy ride.


so it wasnt a joyrider



















































it all gone.....i had to pay $300 for some assh0le to jack my car......
[/quote]

Damn man-Really sorry to see something like this-


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> wow, my bros friend showed me pics of cars that where stolen in AZ and there where so many. Most of them where scrapped but some where a joy ride. So just hope it was only a joy ride.


so it wasnt a joyrider



















































it all gone.....i had to pay $300 for some assh0le to jack my car......
[/quote]

Damn man-Really sorry to see something like this-








[/quote]
holy sh*t, thats retarted, i hope the people that did that get there ass beat severely. i fell sorry for you.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

That's about as bad as car theft can get, I mean if you don't find it at least you won't see it getting raped to the frames. Hopefully your insurance can help you out man.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn man, looking at that pic, man, that sucks,
Id feel Uber Violated.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh sh*t. Did the cops check it for fingerprints? Whoever stole it probably has a rap sheet. Bad deal man.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW!! So sorry!!

I hope the bastard who stole it gets gang raped by a pack of rabid wolves with aids and herpes!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> Oh sh*t. Did the cops check it for* fingerprints*? Whoever stole it probably has a rap sheet. Bad deal man.


that would be nice....but cops dont do that for GTA... to them it all go0d if no one gets killed


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im really sorry about that man, thats some messed up stuff.
its people like that , that really tarnish the world with negativity


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

bootdink said:


> man srry for the loss..but heres one for ya lol....my grandfather has like 4 miniature ponies(thats right,3 foot tall horses lol) ina feild behind his house...one night some guys came up and stole a damn horse out of his barn lol...what kinnda shizznit is that lol...people are very low these days, from stealing cars and lawn gnomes to actual living animals lol A DAMN HORSE..


You better keep your tank locked up, I've been eyeing up that purple sanchezi









Thats terrible bro. Don't know what else to say, but when sh*t like this can happen there is something more wrong with the world than we could have ever thought before.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to see that man, theives









Never f*ck with another mans car. Man law #1


----------

